# Why do you need to extend the A-Arms?



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

I was curious. A while back I read on here that it relives stress, but from what?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

12,400 plus posts and you seriously don't know that by now?


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

You are going to get ten different reasons. None of which are correct. The reason you extend is simply aesthetics.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

it looks better and relieves a small amount of stress on ball joints


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

\ / looks better than / \ :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Feb 4 2010, 09:23 AM~16509744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of either. I'd rather sit l l


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 4 2010, 12:00 PM~16510123
> *:0  I dont even have a car, let alone hyros.  I'm a ***** with a bus pass
> Thank you
> I'm not a fan of either.  I'd rather sit  l  l
> *



100% keepin it real. lol I don't like goofy cocked rims either. 

But back to subject, correct camber for better tire wear, easier on upper balljoints, sits spindle level for better bounce, allows for taller spindle, won't bottom out as easy, might be wrong, who cares don't like anything over bout 1/2" extension anywayz.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 4 2010, 11:00 AM~16510123
> *:0  I dont even have a car, let alone hyros.  I'm a ***** with a bus pass
> Thank you
> I'm not a fan of either.  I'd rather sit  l  l
> *



well that car isnt gonna sit l l in both up and down positions...the suspension is gonna travel..so u may start out with l l and end up with / \


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

In most peoples opinion, tires look better a little \ / laid out than they do / \ locked up. Thats my reason for extending them 1/2 - 5/8" is plenty.

its funny, you'll see people be in a mad rush to get their arms extended before they even take the 1" of shims out. Lots of times, taking an even amount of shims on each bolt is enough.

It can releive balljoint stress (unless you use a joint that has full strength at every angle) but alot of guys extend them too much and do more damage from landing and maxing them out the other way.

Other reasons sighted for extending a-arms: better hop geometry. I dont think there's any sound evidence that shows the angle of the tire leaving the ground improves the hop,but I do know that with extended arms it is harder to bottom out,and your tires store a sideways momentum better when landing (dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing) because there's no quick camber change to soak up the swing of the lower a-arm straightening out,so the tire does.

If you want your cars camber to be as close to 0 through out the travel, taller spindles are your best bet. They will split the different between lowered and raised instead of making it really bad in one direction or the other.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82 deville_@Feb 4 2010, 09:48 AM~16509998
> *\    /      looks better than    /    \        :biggrin:
> *



* / \ > \ / *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 4 2010, 02:43 PM~16512149
> *In most peoples opinion, tires look better a little \ / laid out than they do / \ locked up. Thats my reason for extending them 1/2 - 5/8" is plenty.
> 
> its funny, you'll see people be in a mad rush to get their arms extended before they even take the 1" of shims out. Lots of times, taking an even amount of shims on each bolt is enough.
> ...




YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


PRETTY SURE NOBODY IS GONNA READ ALL THAT LOL


----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Feb 4 2010, 06:09 PM~16514188
> *YYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> PRETTY SURE NOBODY IS GONNA READ ALL THAT LOL
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

:twak: toooooo mush fo my drunk ass...


----------



## 1963Tray (Jul 3, 2008)

I really dont know the tru reasoning behind it either, but i just think the shit looks sweet!


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

IF YOUR CHAMBER IS / \ YOU ARE GOING TO PUT ALOT OF PRESSURE ON YOUR BALL JOINTS, AND ALSO ON YOUR STEERING. TIRE WEAR, THINGS LIKE THAT. IF YOU START OUT WITH A SLIGHT CHAMBER, DEPENDING ON HOW HIGH YOU LIFT THE CAR WILL CORRECT THE CHAMBER AND YOU WILL BE SITTING CLOSER TO EVEN. I HATE THAT SUPER EXTENDED SHIT


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 5 2010, 05:55 PM~16525518
> *IF YOUR CHAMBER IS / \  YOU ARE GOING TO PUT ALOT OF PRESSURE ON YOUR BALL JOINTS, AND ALSO ON YOUR STEERING.  TIRE WEAR, THINGS LIKE THAT.  IF YOU START OUT WITH A SLIGHT CHAMBER, DEPENDING ON HOW HIGH YOU LIFT THE CAR WILL CORRECT THE CHAMBER AND YOU WILL BE SITTING CLOSER TO EVEN.  I HATE THAT SUPER EXTENDED SHIT
> *


by all this chamber, u mean CAMBER??????????    :uh:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Feb 4 2010, 10:00 AM~16510123
> *I'm not a fan of either.  I'd rather sit   l   l
> *


x2 that bull dog shits ugly. The factory makes the lower arms longer than the top so that the tire will stay flat when the car leans into a turn. You have to extend the upper to get it closer to the length of the lower, that way the tires don't lean in when you lift and lower. Mine are getting extended and then shimmed like a mufugga. Tires leaning out just looks like you cant afford an alignment.


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Feb 4 2010, 08:40 AM~16509904
> *You are going to get ten different reasons. None of which are correct. The reason you extend is simply aesthetics.
> *


xs100 it looks ugly if over done at that if you roll locked up all the time i can see a reason for it but if you ride fully extended your ride is horrible so whats the point?im old school and like my front butterflied keep your bulldog shit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 5 2010, 10:12 PM~16526883
> *:
> by all this chamber, u mean CAMBER
> 
> Automotive. the outward or inward tilt of a wheel, called positive when the top tilts outward and negative when it tilts inward, measured as the angle, in degrees, between the vertical and a plane through the circumference of the tire.*


----------



## danp68 (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2010, 02:51 PM~16511169
> *well that car isnt gonna sit l  l  in both up and down positions...the suspension is gonna travel..so u may start out with  l   l  and end up with /   \
> *


should never be / \ with extended uppers(unless you extend them an inch and shim them an inch,which sets you back to factory which would cause / \)-should sit l l locked or lowered and just a slight \ / -if you only go 1/2" or so you wont really notice the bulldog effect


----------



## Wizzard (Mar 3, 2007)

/ \ just looks retarded IMO...


----------



## 65wildcat62deville (Jan 15, 2011)

i extended my a arms and all it did was fuck up my new tires in two days


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 4 2010, 06:50 PM~16513991
> * /    \  >  \    /
> *


 :h5:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

Originally arms were extended 1/2"-5/8" to help with the steering and tire wear when rolling locked up. Then it was realized that it helped with stress and your hop. When it got to 1" plus it was the shop hoppers first that started it to put full stacks of coils. Then it became a style. A lot of people to this day still dont know why it's done, but they feel if you ain't got that tuck you ain't really lowridin' :werd: :loco:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Feb 12 2011, 03:29 PM~19852746
> *A lot of people to this day still dont know why it's done, but they feel if you ain't got that tuck you ain't really lowridin'  :werd:  :loco:
> *


that shit is stupid.


ive seen cars posted on here with 2" extended arms, looks pretty shitty.


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

I love how old shit gets dug up :0


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 65wildcat62deville_@Feb 12 2011, 01:41 PM~19852543
> *i extended my a arms and all it did was fuck up my new tires in two days
> *


Your toe adjustment is off. Measure the distance between the front of your front tires and the back of your front tires, and adjust the tie rods until both measurements match. If your tires are not straight up an down, make sure your measurements are the same distance from the ground. Or pay the $40 for an alignment.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 12 2011, 01:00 PM~19852632
> *:h5:
> *



i wish lowriding never made it past the mid 90's....


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 13 2011, 01:31 PM~19858179
> *i wish lowriding never made it past the mid 90's....
> *


x2

back when the words "made in china" was something lowriding knew nothing about.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS+Feb 4 2010, 12:51 PM~16511169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Better interiors metal flake and candy paint and 5.20's a plenty.


----------



## GORDO 1 WORD (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 13 2011, 05:54 PM~19860241
> *I dunno my boattail has zero shims for the uppers and the travel up and down the wheels pretty much travel straight all the way up and down.
> 
> First try deep sixin' all the shims with your stock a-arms. You would be surprised how close some cars will travel straight up and down. Mabye I've been lucky but the cars I've had a hand in all we did was run no shims and got  l l  and not this /\
> ...


WOW REALLY.....REALLY A-ARMS GOT ITS OWN TREAD?.....DIDNT KNOW IT WAS SUCH HOT TOPIC...WHO CARES IF U SPIT OUT TIRES THERE FUCKEN 20 BUCKS A PIECE U SPEND THAT ON HOT AND SPICYS VIA MICKY DEE'S.....SHEESH! :twak:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD_@Feb 14 2011, 01:51 AM~19864417
> *WOW REALLY.....REALLY  A-ARMS GOT ITS OWN TREAD?.....DIDNT KNOW IT WAS SUCH HOT TOPIC...WHO CARES IF U SPIT OUT TIRES THERE FUCKEN 20 BUCKS A PIECE U SPEND THAT ON HOT AND SPICYS VIA MICKY DEE'S.....SHEESH! :twak:
> *


Please post up links or where to go for 20 dollar tires please :uh:


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

On my 95 T/C I first extended them just abit under an inch. And the wheels was completly I I all the way thru the travel! But i whent with an inch cuz I like the bulldog look.

The geometry of the T/C front suspension is alot better then caddys, caprice, regals etc.

All GM models front suspension "steals" force from the cylinder by pusing the wheel inwards at the end of the travel! The T/C front suspension does not do that


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

you need to extend so you dont look stupid!!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 13 2011, 02:31 PM~19858179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 13 2011, 08:54 PM~19860241
> *I agree. Better interiors metal flake and candy paint and 5.20's a plenty.
> *



X2


----------



## Uncle Ruckus (Jun 15, 2010)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 14 2011, 01:39 PM~19866808
> *you need to extend so you dont look stupid!!
> *


complete bullshit.


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Feb 14 2011, 11:51 AM~19866924
> *X2
> *



group hugs!? :cheesy:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 14 2011, 03:52 PM~19867417
> *group hugs!?  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 14 2011, 06:29 AM~19865015
> *Please post up links or where to go for 20 dollar tires please :uh:
> *



:werd:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GORDO 1 WORD+Feb 13 2011, 11:51 PM~19864417-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always the newbies talking about shit they dont know, look at his car club foo cant even afford tabs, much less a set of tires. dumbfuck


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65wildcat62deville_@Feb 12 2011, 12:41 PM~19852543
> *i extended my a arms and all it did was fuck up my new tires in two days
> *


lol my homie said the samething.After his 1hr drive back home on new tires :biggrin: \ /


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm buying a car with arms ext as my daily driver.will tires be an issue? I don't want to replace tires every week.


----------



## lilgfunkgfunk (Mar 5, 2008)

I just didn't buy a caprice because the owner said it's not ok to drive a car with ext arms from LA to Indio.is this true .


----------



## BYRDIE (May 7, 2010)

well me personally im still off my stock A's dont plan on switching cause im not into hopping. plus i have seen these cars with their A's extended, im a rim man and i dont like fucked up rims. when they 3 wheel and call their selves swangin they are fucking their rims up. you gotta pay to play and i love to 3 wheel. one thing bout this life style, no matter what part of lowriding you like you will be payin to do just that. i like my car the way it is. and if anybody can help me to better my 3 wheel. hit me up. my shit is not consistant at all. OH SO MUCH!!!!


----------

